
Visual Guide to Data Science - pchojecki
https://towardsdatascience.com/visual-guide-to-data-science-d46bd3d9c69f
======
anotheryou
Is this a joke?

That's rendering bullet points of text as images...

~~~
anotheryou
Ah you are the author, sorry for being so harsh. I think your collection of
links might be actually quite useful, it's just the term "Visual Guide" that
sells it for something it's just not.

